# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  یه برنامه نمونه برای مبتدی ها - تبدیل فایلهای DBF به Excel

## Sharif Lotfi

دوستان مثل خودم (مبتدی ها) سلام.
این برنامه رو بیشتر برای آموزش کانکت به دیتابیس و دیتا گرید  و همینطور استفاده از فایلهای فاکس پرو و طریقه اکسپورت اطلاعات داخل دیتاگرید به اکسل گذاشتم . امیدوارم بپسندید . 
درضمن یه About با مزه هم براش درست کردم (البته با یه حقه کوچولو) .
ضمناً یه Setup هم واسش تدارک دیدم که تا حدودی با این موضوع آشناتون میکنه.
برای اینکه حجم فایل بزرگ نشه برنامه رو اجرا نشده ضمیمه کردم . بعد از دریافت فایل خودتون یه بار Build setup1 و Build solution  رو اجرا کنین . توی مسیر برنامه فولدر setup ایجاد میشه فایل setup.exe رو اجرا کنین تا برنامه نصب بشه . بعداً میتونین از محیط Add or Remove programs اونو حذف کنین.

----------


## arashoosh

آقا دمت گرم من خیلی دنبال همچین برنامه ای بودم پیدا نمیکردم
خودم هم سوادشو ندارم بنویسم
وااااااااااااای عجب جوابی میده
خیلی خدایی
چاکریم
مخلصیم

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام
برنامه جالبی هست 
اما برای من exel و  DAO رو نمیشناسه ؟

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

باید Refrence اونا رو اضافه کنی
برو توی منوی project بعدش add refrence از تب com باید آیتمهای Microsoft Access 11 library و Microsoft Excel 11 library رو انتخاب و اضافه کنی

----------


## rezaei manesh

این کار رو انجام میدم اما باز فرقی نمی کنه هنوز همون توریه؟
راستی من Office من 2003هست 
در ضمن 11.0 من دارم 11 ندارم

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

از بخش Refrence ها عکس ضمیمه کردم ببین همه موارد رو داری .

----------


## rezaei manesh

excel رو پیدا نمی کنه با اون که من به رفرنسام اضافه می کنم؟!
این یه عکس از رفرنس من

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

> excel رو پیدا نمی کنه با اون که من به رفرنسام اضافه می کنم؟!
> این یه عکس از رفرنس من


توی About ویژوال استودیوت نگاه کن ببین  Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Office  رو داری
ورژن ویژوالت رو هم چک کن بگو . باید این ورژن باشه :
Microsoft Visual Studio 2005
Version 8.0.50727.42  (RTM.050727-4200)
Microsoft .NET Framework
Version 2.0.50727

----------


## rezaei manesh

Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Office اینو پیدا نکردم 
بقیش همونه

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

مطمئنی  Version 8.0.50727.42 هستش ؟

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

ابزار Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Office  فقط توی ورژن 8.0.50727.42 و ورژن   2.0.50727.42  هستش (تیم سوئیت) .
من یه DVD قبلا با ورژن   2.0.50727.42 خریده بودم که اکسپایر شد . نسخه دیگه ای با ورژن 2.0.50727.26 گرفتم اونم اکسپایر شد .  این نسخه ورژن 8.0.50727.42 رو  از اینترنت گرفتم مثل اینکه مشکلی نداره تا حالا که جواب داده .

----------


## rezaei manesh

نه درسته اینم عکسش!
شما رو هم به زحمت انداختم ؟ شرمنده آقا من نمی خوام وقت شما گرفته شه حالا شما یه کدی گذاشتی دیگه نباید این همه دردسر بکشی که من سعی می کنم یه کاریش بکنم

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

شاید موقع نصب ویژوال این مورد Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Office رو نصب نکردین . البته شاید هم اصلا نبوده . در هر صورت میتونین یه بار دیگه DVD ویژوال رو بذارین و تو قسمت Add کردن دلخواه ابزارهاتون ببینین این ابزار رو داره یا نه . اگه نداشت یه فکری بکنین ببینین چه جوری میتونم DVD رو بهتون برسونم .

----------


## rezaacpa

برنامه رودانلود کردم ولی فیلهای اجرایی کارنمی کند وخطا می دهد

----------


## Slicker

سلام
برنامه رو دانلود كردم از زيپ هم باز كردم ولي اين دوتا فايل Build setup1 و Build solution نديدم ميشه بگيد توي كدوم قسمت هست ؟ خيلي به اين برنامه نياز دارم اگه برنامه اي هم هست كه مستقيم بدون تبديل بتونه فايلهاي DBF رو نشون بده واسم بذاريد يا معرفي كنيد ممنون ميشم
باتشكر

----------


## Slicker

سلام
من دوتا فايل dbf دارم كه باهرچي تست كردم باز نشدن آپلودشون كردم لطفا تست كنيد و برنامشو واسم بذاريد خيلي بهش احتياج دارم  :افسرده: 
باتشكر

----------


## FastCode

مشکل نشناختن Reference از platform ه.
باید 32 bit باشه.
برای حل این مشکل من قبلاً یک درایور 64 بیت برای دیتابیس های fox 2.6(نمیدونم ورژن دیتابیس دقیقاً چند بود.فکر میکنم 5 بود.)
اگر توی پستهام بگردید پیدا میکنید.دوستان اگر کسی موفق شد پیدا کنه, لطفاً لینکش رو بزاره اینجا.

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

دوست عزيز بعد از باز كردن فايل زيپ توي ليست فايلها فايل زير رو هم خواهيد داشت:
DBF to XLS converter-ver 1.sln
با كليك روي اين فايل و باز كردن اون در محيط Visual Studio مي تونين روي منوي اجراي پروژه بريد و اجراي بازسازي پروژه و اجراي بازسازي ستاپ رو انجام بديد (منظورم Build هستش)
مابقي هم مطابق پست اول پيش بريد. اگه مشكل حل نشد بگيد تا ببينيم مشكل از كجاست.

----------


## Slicker

سلام
من با برنامه OpenDbf دوتا فايلي كه در پست بالا گذاشتم تست كردم به اين ارور برخوردم
An error occurred while attempting to initialize the Borland Database Engine (error $2108
ضمن اينكه ويندوز من 32 بيتي هست من فقط ميخوام محتويات اين دو فايلي كه گفتم ببينم با توجه به اينكه بنده زياد به زبان برنامه نويسي آشنا نيستم خواستم راهنماييم كنيد محتويات دوتا فايل هم فارسي هستن كه با برنامه تامين كه مربوط به شركت بيمه هست ايجاد كردم هرماه بايد ليست بيمه با پسوندDBF درست كنم بدم شركت بيمه كه نميدونم اونا چطور بازش ميكنن فايل بك آپش هم با پسوند MDB هست كه خود برنامه تامين نشون ميده ولي متاسفانه حذف شدن و من الان فقط فايل DBF شونو دارم كه از بيمه گرفتم البنه اين دوتا فايلي كه گذاشتم همينجوري درست كردم واسه تست شما سروران فايل اصلي ليست 3سال بيمه كاركنان هست اگه برنامه اي هست كه بتونه اين دوتا فايل رو باز كنه لطفا اسمش بهم بگيد كه يا دانلود كنم يا بخرم لطفا كمكم كنيد  :افسرده: 
با تشكر

----------


## علیمرادی

سلام- چه جوری  این برنامه رو دانلود کنم؟

----------


## manmaaram

برنامه ی خوبی که گذاشتی واقعا ممنون.
میشه لطف کنی بگی این پیغام خطا از چیه؟ 

ERROR[IM014][Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] The Specified DSN Conection an architecture mismatch between the driver and application

ضمنا من ورژن VB.net ام 9 هست

----------


## manmaaram

دستت درد نکنه، برنامه اجرا شد،
میشه کمکم کنی تو تبدیل Excel به DBF?

----------


## andelos

سلام
ضمن تشكر از برنامه بسيار جالبتون
مي خواستم آگه ممكنه يه راهنمايي كنيد كه من چطور ميتونم دقيقاً همينطور كه شما يك فايل DBF رو LOAD ميكنيد ، يك فايل EXCEL رو LOAD كرد.
البته من مي خواستم از روي كدي كه براي DBF نوشتيد اين كار رو انجام بدم ولي ظاهرا كدي كه براي EXCEL نوشته ميشه فرق داره.

----------


## soheil_s11

سلام این نرم افزار فونت فارسی رو جواب نمیده لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mohsen22

سلام جناب استاد Sharif Lotfi
با تشکر از زحمتی که کشیدید این برنامه وحشتناک به درد اداره ما(تامین اجتماعی ) میخوره چونکه اطلاعات ماهیانه پرسنل  کارگاه ها از طریقdbf ارسال میشه 
فقط  همه پستهای قبلی رو خوندم اما نه با 2010 و نه با 2012 موفق به باز کردنش نشدم  (خطای odbc)
VISUAL STUDIO 2010 ULTIMATE EDITIONو Microsoft.Visual.Studio.Ultimate.2012 رو به صورت کامل نصب شده روی سیستمم دارم اما این که نوشتین مخصوص افیس ( Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Office) رو ندارم ؟!
ایا باید چیز دیگری نصب کنم یا خیر؟

اینم یه نمونه از فایلی که کارفرمایان محترم واسه اداره ما میارن فکر کنم به درد سایر دوستان هم بخوره

----------


## mohsen22

> سلام
> من با برنامه OpenDbf دوتا فايلي كه در پست بالا گذاشتم تست كردم به اين ارور برخوردم
> An error occurred while attempting to initialize the Borland Database Engine (error $2108
> ضمن اينكه ويندوز من 32 بيتي هست من فقط ميخوام محتويات اين دو فايلي كه گفتم ببينم با توجه به اينكه بنده زياد به زبان برنامه نويسي آشنا نيستم خواستم راهنماييم كنيد محتويات دوتا فايل هم فارسي هستن كه با برنامه تامين كه مربوط به شركت بيمه هست ايجاد كردم هرماه بايد ليست بيمه با پسوندDBF درست كنم بدم شركت بيمه كه نميدونم اونا چطور بازش ميكنن فايل بك آپش هم با پسوند MDB هست كه خود برنامه تامين نشون ميده ولي متاسفانه حذف شدن و من الان فقط فايل DBF شونو دارم كه از بيمه گرفتم البنه اين دوتا فايلي كه گذاشتم همينجوري درست كردم واسه تست شما سروران فايل اصلي ليست 3سال بيمه كاركنان هست اگه برنامه اي هست كه بتونه اين دوتا فايل رو باز كنه لطفا اسمش بهم بگيد كه يا دانلود كنم يا بخرم لطفا كمكم كنيد 
> با تشكر


دوست من شما میتونید با برنامه فاکس پرو(تحت داس) فایلهای dbf اداره ما (تامین اجتماعی)رو باز و ویرایش کنید اما یه کوچولو درد سر داره
ببینیم اگه خدا بخواد با پیش بردن این بحث قشنگ و به درد بخور که دوستمون Sharif Lotfi راه انداختند به نتیجه دلخواه برسیم چون هیچ چیز دیگه ای که کار ما رو راه بیندازه وجود نداره!؟

----------


## mohsen22

این و این تاپیک مرتبط با بحث  ماست اما متاسفانه اکثر برنامه هاش با وی بی 6 هستش و فکر نکنم کسی از دوستان مایل باشه رو به عقب حرکت کنه و بره سراغ VB6!

----------


## sana20

با سلام
من یه برنامه میخوام که فایل های dbf را تبدیل کنه به اکسل وقابلیت ویرایش هم داشته باشه البته با توضیح کامل ممنون میشم

----------


## sana20

ببین من یه برنامه دارم که مربوط به صورتحسابهای شرکته اما تحت داس نوشته شده یعنی همون dbf موردهایی پیش میاد که باید همین صورتحساب داخل برنامه زده بشه اما ویراش بشه مثلا" من بدون اینکه پرینت بگیرم واسکن کنم وبعدشم ببرم فتوشاپ پاک کنم میخوام تبدیل به مرد یا اکسل بشه همون جا بدون اینکه اسکن کنم

----------

